# that restaurant



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

this restaurant i went to yesterday had a 100 gallo tank and in it there were 3 silver arrowanas(all 11") and 6 juvenile blood parrots(all 4")!!. and the blood parrots were fighitng alot(ie. lip locking). The lady looks at me with a big smile and says"i think thats how they make babies!!"

I ALMOST died..


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Where was this? There was a Indian resturant in NYC that was shut down because they had severly overstocked tanks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

are you really surprised. i doubt a work tank gets much attention. its a place of business and the tank is just back ground decor. poor fish


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

there's one restaurant in my town that kept 2 pacus (approx. 20") in a 60 gal or so....talk about poor fish huh?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i've seen 12 goldfish anywhere from 4"-8" and 2 LARGE plecos crammed into what was probably a 20H at a chinese restaurant.... the tank wasn't even completely full of water and what water there was, well, it was gross.

most restaurants want the most color and fish for the least amount of money spent on them (including tankspace)

HOWEVER: the coolest restaurant setup i've ever seen was in a hookah bar in Indiana, PA. they had acrylic coffee tables that were.... oh, 40-50 gallons each, with acrylic tabletops and they were stocked modestly (2-3 6" fish) with some blue and yellow cichlids.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

they had tank tables. nice. i would blaze some hookah to that anyday


----------

